# Những tính năng cần có trên điều hoà khi gia đình có trẻ nhỏ



## vietmom (9/7/18)

*Trẻ nhỏ thường có một hệ miễn dịch rất kém, vì vậy việc để trẻ ở trong phòng có điều hoà nhiều sẽ rất dễ dẫn đến một số căn bệnh về đường hô hấp,.. Nếu các mẹ đang định sắm cho gia đình mình một chiếc điều hoà thì cần lưu ý đến những tính năng cần có sau.*

Bạn vẫn đang còn thắc mắc, nếu như gia đình có trẻ nhỏ thì có nên sử dụng điều hoà để làm mát không khí không ? Thì mình xin trả lời câu hỏi của bạn như sau, việc sử dụng điều hoà để làm mát không khí trong cái thời tiết nắng nóng như hiện nay là điều vô cùng cần thiết nhất là gia đình bạn đang có trẻ nhỏ, nhưng nếu bạn chọn mua điều hoà thì bạn cần lưu ý chọn mua theo một số tính năng cần có sau đây.

*1 . Công nghệ kháng khuẩn khử mùi trên điều hoà*
Đây được xem là điều tất yếu cần có trên điều hoà khi sử dụng,  công nghệ này nhằm đảm bảo một bầu không khí trong lành nhất cho trẻ khi vui chơi cũng như là khỉ ngủ.

Nếu như bạn đang có ý định mua sắm cho gia đình mình một con điều hoà thì mình khuyên bạn nên chọn máy điều hòa Daikin, vì trên các dòng điều hoà Daikin thường sẽ được trang bị phin lọc xúc tác quang Apatit Titan dưới sự hỗ trợ của ánh nắng mặt trời sẽ tiêu diệt nhanh chóng các vi khuẩn, đồng thời loại bỏ mùi khó chịu cho căn phòng, ngoài ra thương hiệu Panasonic cũng là sự lựa chọn đáng cân nhắc trong thời buổi ngày nay.





​
*2. Chế độ gió dễ chịu trên điều hoà*
Bạn nên chọn những điều hòa có sẵn chế độ gió dễ chịu để gió lạnh không thổi trực tiếp vào người bé mà vẫn mang đến không gian mát mẻ, thoải mái cho trẻ nhỏ. Thường thì mỗi hãng sẽ có những tên gọi khác nhau như chế độ Coanda hay mắt thần thông minh…

*3. Chế độ ngủ ban đêm trên điều hoà*
Thông thường, với những dòng điều hòa không có chế độ ngủ đêm thì bạn sẽ rất dễ gặp hiện tượng bị lạnh khi về khuya dù cho nhiệt độ điều hòa không thay đổi.

Chế độ thông minh này sẽ vận hành tự động, cho phép điều hòa tự động tăng nhiệt độ lên sau một khoảng thời gian cố định để phù hợp với thân nhiệt của người dùng và nhiệt độ của môi trường.

Thường thì cứ khoảng 30 phút hoặc 1 giờ thì nhiệt độ sẽ tăng lên 1 độ và sau đó tiếp tục tăng đến 2 độ thì sẽ duy trì mức nhiệt độ đó hoặc tăng 0.5 độ mỗi 60 giây sau khi nhấn nút hẹn giờ tắt. Nhìn chung, mỗi hãng sẽ có cách hoạt động riêng nhưng đều mang đến giấc ngủ ngon cho cả nhà, đặc biệt là trẻ nhỏ.

*4. Chế độ bảo vệ da, cân bằng độ ẩm cho không khí trên điều hoà*
Bạn nên lựa chọn điều hòa được trang bị tính năng cấp ẩm, để giúp hạn chế tình trạng trẻ bị mất nước khi ở phòng điều hòa nhiều. Đây cũng là một trong những điều mà khiến không ích những bậc phụ huynh hiện nay đau đầu để tìm phương án giải quyết.

Ngoài ra, các bạn cũng cần chú trong đến công suất của máy, để phù hợp nhất với không gian diện tích căn phòng nhà mình, nếu như căn phòng gia đình bạn có diện tích dưới 15m2 bạn nên chọn loại điều hoà 9000btu là phù hợp nhất, còn nếu cao hơn thì bạn nên chọn mức công suất từ 12000btu trở lên.

_Nguồn: Websosanh_​


----------

